# Universal Rocks?



## Lbannie (Aug 22, 2021)

Anyone use these? I love the fact that they are lightweight. I am coming from a reef tank&#8230;.had enough of that money pit. I'm using the same tank. 90 gallon with sump. 
I found universal rocks and got one used. With a little cutting I got it to fit on the right side of overflow. I'm thinking of getting one for the other side. I have them against the back wall and plan to use some real holey rock in the front. 
I'm waiting for my sand to be delivered&#8230;.can't wait! 
I got caribsea Ivory Coast. 
Anyone have experience with universal rocks?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They make really nice stuff. I have one of their backgrounds in my 125 and about 15-20 of their stacking rocks.


----------



## Lbannie (Aug 22, 2021)

james1983 said:


> They make really nice stuff. I have one of their backgrounds in my 125 and about 15-20 of their stacking rocks.


Nice! I just looked those up, very nice! Do you have a pic? The colors are nice. I wasn't crazy about the white color, but it's growing on me. 
Hopefully it will tone down a bit after a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lbannie said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > They make really nice stuff. I have one of their backgrounds in my 125 and about 15-20 of their stacking rocks.
> ...


Algae grows on them pretty good. This is the only full tank picture I have.


----------



## Lbannie (Aug 22, 2021)

james1983 said:


> Lbannie said:
> 
> 
> > james1983 said:
> ...


Nice! My other piece is coming next week. Excited to see it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

